# bees bearding hive



## bobbb (Oct 16, 2000)

Hard to believe hives this strong have not made a full super of honey yet.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Someone gotta teach those girls not to eat so much! hehehe. Nice looking strength you got there.


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Bobbb

I was putting in an order with George and Ruth and they were saying the same thing, not sure if there was going to even be a harvest this year in your province. Not much of an early harvest here in NS, hoping the goldenrod makes up for it.

Perry


----------

